# Oh, oh, am I in trouble



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

From Angie's List - mistakes that home seller make. I just can't see fixing it up or someone else. They may come in and tear out everything you paid to have spiffed up.

https://milled.com/angies-list/5-mistakes-that-kill-your-homes-value-3iYmLwKLn22GuIXx


----------



## Keesha (Aug 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> From Angie's List - mistakes that home seller make. I just can't see fixing it up or someone else. They may come in and tear out everything you paid to have spiffed up.
> 
> https://milled.com/angies-list/5-mistakes-that-kill-your-homes-value-3iYmLwKLn22GuIXx


I think that’s what many are trying to tell you. You don’t even know what needs fixing up so spending money doing cosmetic touch ups might be a complete waste of time & money.

IF I were in your position I’d want to find out how much the house is ‘currently’ worth and what fundamental repairs need to be done to ‘code.’
I know the electrical isn’t because you already told us but there’s a good chance  your house will cost far more to fix up than it’s worth. People interested in your house will either want to purchase it as an investment and fix it up & restore it which will cost a fortune or tear the place down and haul away the debris. Another huge cost to either you or them


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

And I'm sure the realtor will want her to spend money on the house to make it worth more so there's more money for the realtor.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 10, 2020)

I think for good realtors, they care more about a *fast sale, *not necessarily the highest price. Since they sell on commission - and many times it's a split commission or discounted - a $10K higher price tag is only worth maybe $300 or $400 more. Better to sell at a slightly lower price within 2 weeks rather than wait around for three months to find a buyer.

I got a kick out of that photo of a leaky faucet! I don't think I've ever seen a small faucet with so many leaks, LOL.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2020)

Spending money on "cosmetic" improvements before selling a house is often wasted.  Painting, carpeting, etc., seldom meets the desires of the buyer.  It's far better to offer a discount on the price, and let the buyer chose the decor/style they want.  The Important stuff is the overall condition of the house.  If it needs major repairs....good luck on getting a decent price/offer.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2020)

One person I was talking to about this said that most people these days want a house that's in "move-in" condition. Hardly anyone wants to buy a fixer-upper because they are a young couple just starting out in life and don't have much money, or they just aren't handy enough to do the work needed. My house is livable - if you aren't too fussy.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 22, 2020)

Deb, if you're serious in moving and there are reasonably priced homes you can easily afford. You're nearing 70 so might as well enjoy living in a nice house now than staying in the one giving you lots of problems, including your neighbors.

Again, bottomline is IF (big, big if) you're serious. Money is not an issue, but seems like you'd rather keep it and remain miserable in your current home. Maybe it's the neighbors you'll miss secretly because you won't be able to monitor their exciting lives? It's never too late to start enjoying life....even at 70.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> From Angie's List - mistakes that home seller make. I just can't see fixing it up or someone else. They may come in and tear out everything you paid to have spiffed up.
> 
> https://milled.com/angies-list/5-mistakes-that-kill-your-homes-value-3iYmLwKLn22GuIXx


I personally have never gone through life worried about "what if".

We are all living right here, right now, and life is short. We have two choices, we can live in an unhappy and incomplete fashion account "what if", or we can move forward and live the way we have always dreamed of... for us.

Pants have no pockets when we die... we aren't taking anything with us, money included, so live the way you want to live, Deb, and spend the money needed that will see you happy and full-filled.

As for "what if", who cares. We have no control over the "what if's" when we're gone, live for now, live for today.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> My house is livable - if you aren't too fussy.


 Come on Deb, why would anyone buy a fixer upper house, that upon inspection, they'll find out they have to spend more money to resell it? No one as smart n savvy as you, and with cash on hand, will buy your house. The ones who are gullible may want it BUT don't have the $ you're asking. In both cases, you're stucked.

Once and for all, set a budget for a nice house, buy it w/o overanalyzing things. Decide what to do with your current home before it falls apart; you'll still make money on the land. Then invite us, SF Goldens to party all weekend!  YAY!

Think about this: Would you like your heirs (the ones you don't even talk to) to squander all assets you saved? Spend it now...on a nice house, spa weekends, travel with your friends...wait...if you don't have any, many SF Goldens may want to travel with you.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2020)

I look online often for houses for sale in my area. Today there weren't any that fit the criteria I entered. The two I was interested in have sales pending.


----------



## Knight (Aug 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> I look online often for houses for sale in my area. Today there weren't any that fit the criteria I entered. The two I was interested in have sales pending.


Why does buying a move in ready home have to be in your area. What ties you to only where you are now?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 23, 2020)

Deb! C'mon. Get up. The day is half over, and "we" haven't got started yet. There's a house out there with your name on it! Rise and shine, it's daylight in the swamp (Pogo). Let us then be up and doing with a heart for any fate (Longfellow). Morning has broken like the first morning (Cat Stevens).

_*Don't make me have to come up there!! *_

Knight, maybe there's nothing tying Deb to where she lives now, but there's something to be said for staying in a place that's familiar...especially if that place has always been home and especially as we get older.


----------



## Knight (Aug 23, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Deb! C'mon. Get up. The day is half over, and "we" haven't got started yet. There's a house out there with your name on it! Rise and shine, it's daylight in the swamp (Pogo). Let us then be up and doing with a heart for any fate (Longfellow). Morning has broken like the first morning (Cat Stevens).
> 
> _*Don't make me have to come up there!! *_
> 
> Knight, maybe there's nothing tying Deb to where she lives now, but there's something to be said for staying in a place that's familiar...especially if that place has always been home and especially as we get older.


 Deb has no obligation to answer but I won't know unless I ask.


----------

